# Creatine + Protein shake + hydroxycut



## aalzamora (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm 5'11" or 6' (not sure) high. I used to lift weights on and off several years ago. I've been into seriously for about a 1.5 months. 

When i started i was 190 lbs, now i'm 222 lbs. I had been taking Muscletech nitrotech (maybe 2 times a day, 2 scoops each) + celltech (creatine) right after working out. I normally train for 2 hours, 4 to 6 days a week. 

I've noticed increase in my strength and focus after been into protein and creatine. I have more muscles now, but i've noticed fat in my mid-section and feel my pants tighter! 

I'm planing to start using hydroxycut ephedra-free, and 
*I'D LIKE TO KNOW* if it is good or not to combine protein shake + creatine + HYDROXYCUT??   

My goal is to have a big but ripped physique.

My breakfast normally is big, but i try to control my lunch and dinner. For example, today i had hashbrown potatoes, with 3 boiled eggs w/no yokes, 2 piece of ham, a biscuit, and a piece of cake.

Normally, my lunch is fried rice (or just white rice) with teriyaki chicken, and a cup or 2 of salad, and orange juice; or maybe a grilled chicken sandwich with turkey ham and swiss cheese and lettuce + the cup of salad.

I work out: chest and biceps, back and triceps, and shoulders with cardio. Dont work our legs too much.

Can anybody help me with suggestions and advises?? (sorry for the long post)


----------



## nni (Feb 17, 2008)

one suggestion is to save money, and swtich to products that arent dols by muscletech. 

other suggestion is that what you are doing is fine, hydroxycut should help, but your diet dictates fat loss. you will have to be calorie deficient to lose weight and you will stop gaining mass. so decide which you want to do, then do it.


----------

